# Probiotics and constipation



## hopefulalways (Aug 17, 2007)

Has anyone with constipation/pain had any good results using probiotics?A lot of the postings have been more related to Diarrhea symptoms. It seems that Probiotics may slow down motility but I dont know. The manufacuters sometimes claim that it balances and modulates the bacteria but I've not heard any feedback about it helping with constipation other than the Dannon Activia.


----------



## Cillian (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes I seem to be doing okay using the Pro Bio (Inulun Free) from Kirkman Labs, I have been taking them for around 2 months now. I take one pill in the morning with my breakfast, but I also make sure to eat some broccli, cauliflower, celery, rasberries, blueberries, strawberries and a little bit of water before bed. I alos have to stay away from certain sugars ie: fructose, sucralose, sorbitol and so on. I am able to have a BM every morning now and it usually feels complete. It took some perserverence and almost quitting to get here (My C got a little worse and I had alot of gas as well at first), but it was worth it in the end. The reason I eat the fruit and vegetables before bed is that any gas I get from them is dealt with while I sleep so I don't notice it, I started out eating very small amount of the veggies and fruit at first but made sure to get some of each listed, I was then very slowly able to increase the amount.


----------

